# £100 To spend on Wood Elves - build me a list



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

I have £100 to spend on a beginner Wood Elf list.

What would you suggest I buy to build a 1000 odd point army?



I've worked out I can get 

24 Glade Guard
12 Dryads
8 Glade Riders
12 Wardancers
A Spell Singer
A Lord model of some description.


I'd have £10 left. What could I get to supplement this?


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

Nothing much that will form a full unit. For £14 you could get a unit of 6 waywatchers k: but at that point, you could probably just get another plastic box of whatever you fancied.

I think the mounted lord model is about a tenner, so you could get that to add some punch to the glade riders.

Basically, for wood elves, you want lots of small units of glade guard archers and scouts. This way, if they get trapped in h2h, you dont lose all your shooting. Also, in smaller units they are more maneuvreable, which means you can take advantage of their bows being armour piercing at short range.

Supplement this with whatever other troops you deem necessary.

Oh yeah jez, you need a model of a wood so you can take advantage of the free wood you get as a wood elf player. This is really useful, esp when you can move it around with spellsingers. I shit you not. This is important.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

drop glade riders and get more dryads


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

looks good mate, after that i would go more guard more dryads then its adding treekin, treeman wayatchers etc..


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Heres the stuff I ended up getting.

24 Glade Guard
12 Dryads
8 Glade Riders
6 Wardancers
6 Waywatchers
Spellsinger
Lord with Bow


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

Jezlad said:


> Heres the stuff I ended up getting.
> 
> 24 Glade Guard
> 12 Dryads
> ...


thats like the most common army in my local


----------



## Wade (Jan 21, 2007)

It's a solid start, shouldn't be too difficult to expand from here. Waywatchers and a few more dryads next and i think your set.


----------



## handmaiden (Feb 12, 2008)

personaly id have more wardancers but.. 
good list!


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

I've actually bought an extra 6 Wardancer since so the current list is

24 Glade Guard
12 Dryads
8 Glade Riders
12 Wardancers (Lord, Command and 9 regular models)
6 Waywatchers
Spellsinger
Lord with Bow


----------



## sleazy (Dec 10, 2007)

I'd stick a treeman in there. not the GW one though (shudder)

Best one I've seen is Ultraforges. If it has to be GW I'd try to get an older one (unless they would allow a lotr ent?)


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

ultrforges, not heard of them. do u have a link?


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

with £100 ebay you come get £150 werth


----------

